# Customer Installable Hard Drive Upgrades



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=53438

Included in the WebCast....

Listing of Hard Drive Expansion Device, that the customer can install...


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

Great, now if we can just consistently have recordings to put on them. Come on, smoke and mirrors don't excuse the fact that this DVR has way too many problems. Potential yes, but also yes, TOO MANY PROBLEMS.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

I think this goes back to the fact that you have to crawl before you can walk. You have to walk before you can run. Most of the items in DTV's plans involve running.

At this time the R15 cannot crawl. Baby steps.

I really want to run and DTV better enable me to do that in short order.

*EDIT: WOW, I just reread my post here. ISWIZ, do you realize I just suggested you to be patient? Oh my, what have I been taking? Remember when some of you were trying to silence me? Funny.
*


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

Yes, I realized that too. I guess my fuse is just a bit longer than yours but it's slowly running out.:new_cussi


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

There were quite a few long fuses here at one point. They're all burning down to nothing.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

I figure March 1st we'll put up a poll to give them there first quarter grades. See if they pass of fail.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Absolutely possitively fail on upgrading the R15 to a replacement for TiVo!!!!!!


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

As of right now they aren't passing. I just ask that they give me a box that doesn't record every episode of certain shows. I have never missed it recording anything but the other way is just as annoying at times. I really like the box but I really don't like many of the things the box does right now. I think all of these future upgrades sound nice but the qeuestion I have for them right now is can they deliver them without the problems the current product has? Maybe we all need those upgraded HD's right now so that we can actually store all the repeats that it keeps recording.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> There were quite a few long fuses here at one point. They're all burning down to nothing.


I'm sort of surprised by that, too. I've been gone for a few days, and when I come back, there seem to be few or no "apologists" anymore. I figured it would happen eventually (or that the box would get stable before it happened), but it happened a bit sooner than I thought. It's gotten to where we "TiVo fanboy/R15 detractors" have nothing to do anymore.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

walters said:


> I'm sort of surprised by that, too. I've been gone for a few days, and when I come back, there seem to be few or no "apologists" anymore. I figured it would happen eventually (or that the box would get stable before it happened), but it happened a bit sooner than I thought. It's gotten to where we "TiVo fanboy/R15 detractors" have nothing to do anymore.


I'm still here... 

But I am looking through a different colored window now...

I think part of it, is that we are seeing software upgrades that are addressing X,Y,Z.... but haven't addressed A,B,C completely.

[apologist mode]
From what I have been told, the next software release may finally quash some of the painfull Series Link and ToDo list issues.
[/apologist mode]

From looking at DirecTV's webcast... the current platform (which the R15 is driven off of), is their future plan..... they can't afford, nor will they let it fail.

From the communications I have gotten, this particular forum is a hot bed for them.
We post so many things, and a good chunk of it in a way that developers can use to recreate and test issues...

A lot of the fixes are being tested against our complaints.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I'm still here...


Well of course that's why I changed "no" to "few or no" as I was composing that.  And I was going to specifically name you, and point out the optimistic fact that you're about as close to an insider as there is here.

Man, first Wolffpack, and now me. This whole forum is turning upside-down


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

The one thing I have noticed though...

There are not as many "quick" fuses as there was a month or so back.

There where a bunch of people trying the unit for like 2 or 3 days, and ready to chuck it...

The unit still isn't perfect... but it is getting better...
A few more things... and I think the overall opinion of the unit will step up to the next level.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> [apologist mode]
> From what I have been told, the next software release may finally quash some of the painfull Series Link and ToDo list issues.
> [/apologist mode]


Any time frame?



Earl Bonovich said:


> From the communications I have gotten, this particular forum is a hot bed for them.
> We post so many things, and a good chunk of it in a way that developers can use to recreate and test issues...
> 
> A lot of the fixes are being tested against our complaints.


I'm just glad there are listening to us and watching this board.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

I still try and keep a good outlook on the box, I know it has issues and have always known that. THough I don't seem to have as many issues as many people here do. I still plan to hang on to my R15 and it is and for the forseeable future will be my primary DVR. My SA TiVo actually isn't even hooked up right now (moved over the weekend and dont have enough lines run). I know they are working but unlike Earl I have no real insight as to whats going on and if the dev team is large/small good/bad. I am hoping they are a decent dev team of a decent size and that things will start to get better shortly.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

I have high hopes for the box, I refrain from trying to defend it much anymore as I think sufficient time has rolled around to fix A,B,C and even D but like Earl said, X,Y, Z came first.
As I have voiced, lets get the thing to record the shows you ask for, at the times you ask for without having to spend time each day cleaning it up and babysitting it. Then, lets get on with the fun stuff.
I love the Active content/weather, but that's not what DVR is all about. I could enjoy/brag about all those neat features if it could do the basic ones first. 
I haven't given up on it, just a bit more skeptical of what's being promised.:sure:


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

I wonder how much of the new HD they will take to put more of there stuff on. I'd hate to upgrade another 160GB and have them take another 60GB of the upgrade.


----------



## eengert (Nov 16, 2005)

I still have an R15, but it's just on a 2nd TV that we don't really do much DVRing on. I've entered the world of HD and have and HR10-250 on our main TV. So I'm not as involved with the R15 anymore, but I do keep a fairly close eye on developments because it will directly impact the useability of the HR20. I assume the HR20 will use the same platform as the R15 and I want a good reason to move to the HR20 from my painfully slow HR10. Since the HR20 is coming "mid-2006", I'm hoping they get many bugs worked out of the R15 and some features added that can be integrated in the HR20 and provide a more successful launch of that product than the R15. Otherwise, if the HR20 isn't reliable and/or lacks necessary features when Dtv starts launching national MPEG-4 channels (I can get my locals OTA) that I can't get on my HR10, I'll have to strongly consider other entertainment providers.

I still wouldn't use the R15 as my primary DVR (HD or not), but it still has potential and I'm encouraged by the relatively frequent updates and the comments by Earl that the development team is gathering information from this forum. I think the success of the next update is crucial. It will likely come not long before the HR20 is set to launch, so it could determine how useable the HR20 will be. I will be paying close attention to the next R15 update to see how many of the show-stopper bugs are fixed, and which key features are added.


----------



## eengert (Nov 16, 2005)

Slide 49 is the one I'm looking forward to. Dtv tuner for HTPC. That's when I'll be in entertainment heaven.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

eengert said:


> I still have an R15, but it's just on a 2nd TV that we don't really do much DVRing on. I've entered the world of HD and have and HR10-250 on our main TV. So I'm not as involved with the R15 anymore, but I do keep a fairly close eye on developments because it will directly impact the useability of the HR20. I assume the HR20 will use the same platform as the R15 and I want a good reason to move to the HR20 from my painfully slow HR10. Since the HR20 is coming "mid-2006", I'm hoping they get many bugs worked out of the R15 and some features added that can be integrated in the HR20 and provide a more successful launch of that product than the R15. Otherwise, if the HR20 isn't reliable and/or lacks necessary features when Dtv starts launching national MPEG-4 channels (I can get my locals OTA) that I can't get on my HR10, I'll have to strongly consider other entertainment providers.
> 
> I still wouldn't use the R15 as my primary DVR (HD or not), but it still has potential and I'm encouraged by the relatively frequent updates and the comments by Earl that the development team is gathering information from this forum. I think the success of the next update is crucial. It will likely come not long before the HR20 is set to launch, so it could determine how useable the HR20 will be. I will be paying close attention to the next R15 update to see how many of the show-stopper bugs are fixed, and which key features are added.


Eric,

Have you tried using the Tivo format guide as opposed to the grid guide? The 3.1.5 version of sofware really had a slow grid guide. On my 6.2 DTivos I use the grid but on my HR10 I use the Tivo guide as it's much, much faster.


----------



## I8>DVR (Jan 25, 2006)

Hmm better call the thread police.. I think this thread has been hijacked!!!

Wonder what kind of timeframe we are talking about with this "Hard Drive Expansion Device, that the customer can install" ??? Also I am wondering from the wording in the pdf if this will allow us to install any HD or just some specific usb HD that DTV will be selling?? Thoughts??


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

I8>DVR said:


> Hmm better call the thread police.. I think this thread has been hijacked!!!
> 
> Wonder what kind of timeframe we are talking about with this "Hard Drive Expansion Device, that the customer can install" ??? Also I am wondering from the wording in the pdf if this will allow us to install any HD or just some specific usb HD that DTV will be selling?? Thoughts??


I'd guess 2007, and Yes, you will purchase this from the provider.

Guilty as charged....:backtotop

Thanks I8>DVR


----------



## jazaddict (Feb 24, 2006)

Well, I, for one, have jumped in w/ both feet. I cancelled my TIVO (which ain't perfect either; ie: occasionally dumping the last 10 minutes of a program....though I SORELY miss the snap-back-to-start-of-minute of the FF :ewww: ), and I've committed myself to learning the work-arounds for the R15 bugs. So far its workin pretty well : R15/500 made in Dec 2005 w/ ver 10A3.

I hope that in a week, a month, or a year I don't retype the last half of the previous sentence with a period after "myself".
!pu****!


----------



## ChrisWyso (Nov 16, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> From the communications I have gotten, this particular forum is a hot bed for them.
> We post so many things, and a good chunk of it in a way that developers can use to recreate and test issues...
> 
> A lot of the fixes are being tested against our complaints.


Thanks Earl for giving us some info that they ARE, in fact, paying attention to us.

I do think that the unit is getting better, but it still hasn't reached the level to make the move to our primary TV. It hasn't passed the "wife" approval point yet. It's getting closer, but not there yet.

I'm encouraged by things like the Olympics Info section in the active channels, but I still feel like D* isn't going all the way. Case in point: The specific Olympic Program Guide (blue button) is great...BUT...they didn't finish (in my opinion). I looked at it and the first thing I tried to do is schedule a recording. NOPE! Only a display, no interactivity. This is a gimme. They only finished 80% of the job. Don't tease me, give me the features that this new box should have.

(Note to D* / Programmers: You did get "wife" points for this extra stuff, but she too feels like you should be able to record from there.)

I just DL'ed the PDF so I'll check back in later after I've read thru it.

-C


----------



## I8>DVR (Jan 25, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> I'd guess 2007, and Yes, you will purchase this from the provider.
> 
> Guilty as charged....:backtotop
> 
> Thanks I8>DVR


Haha! I was J/K!!! I am usually the one myself guilty of going off on tangents all the time! 

Wow you think it will be 2007 before the extra HD thing will be available?? Ouch!! I was hoping next week!!  I was also hoping maybe we would just be able to go to beastbuy or chompusa and buy any USB HD and plug it in! Wonder what they will charge for a simple USB HD with their name on it???


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

We can always hope it would be as simple as plugging in a standard USB hard drive.


----------



## hitechluddite (Feb 10, 2006)

If Direct is watching the board I'll give them something that will make their day! I bought my R15 feb 12th. I have it set to record the First run of 1 series and all the episodes of 3 more and it hasn't missed a series record yet! I've had 3 lockups none of them during active use and all fixed with the reset button. I'm happy with my unit  Now back to the thread. The USB port would be great for HD upgrades but if HDD DVD recorders are any indication it will be a long drawn out process to get a bigger HDD in the R15.


----------



## 430970 (Nov 21, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> We can always hope it would be as simple as plugging in a standard USB hard drive.


My understanding of ESATA is that is is just about that simple (at least as far as the connection goes). If D* is smart, they'll make it work like this:

1) Buy an external ESATA drive (from D* or any other vendor)
2) Plug in power cable and ESATA connector to the R15 or HR20
3) Dialog box pops up saying "New external hard drive found. Format?"
4) Click Yes
5) Enjoy additional recording capacity

It's nice to have the ability to add a 2nd drive to a Tivo right now, but it's a pain in the ass unless you're good with a PC (& definitely beyond the range of the average person).


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

I doubt there will be any SATA support, internal or external, on any of these units. If anything it will probably end up being a plain IDE drive in a USB enclosure with some preformatting required by DTV so we end up paying the Big $$$.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

For me 100 hours is plenty, more than enough. I dont use my DVR's as mass storage units to stockpile shows, I have a DVD burner and VHS for that.

If I record something and cant find time to watch it by the end of the week, it must not be important enough and I just delete it. If it is something from the locals and might not be rerun (award shows, sports) I might let it roll to the next week or burn it to a DVD.

Today is Sunday and by the end of today my units will be close to empty, ready for the next week.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

The extra storage will be more of an issue with the HR20... as with it's current specs... It will hold only 30hrs of MPEG-2 HD or 50hrs of MPEG-4

And probably even more so, for the Home Media Center (the central server concepts)


----------

